# hunting with suppresser



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

is it legal in north dakota to hunt deer or coyote with a suppresser? i couldn't find it on the area where you buy license so can someone help me out?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

another thing i am wondering about is the fact that i have an illuminated reticle on my nightforce.... is that illegal either?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

They are both legal in ND as far as I know, the ill recticle is no problem. The suppressor thing isn't listed in any proclamation. But I know several people that use suppressors for both. I'll as the warden about it the next time i see him. If you have a question on it just call the game and fish, i'm sure they'll stear you in the right direction. 
xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

One question.

Why would you want to use a suppressor?

Im pretty sure for a bullet to be "suppressed" its has to be sub-sonic. Do you know how slow that is? Know how much drop and drift youll get with a sub-sonic round?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i was just wondering about the suppresser lol but the illuminated reticle i was worried about. thanks i got what i was lookin for. i searched the game and fish site and there was nothing on there.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Just for all your information - A Suppressor is illegal to use for any type of hunting in the State of Wyoming. You can legally own one but are not allowed to have it in any hunting areas. This means you can shoot it at the range or on your private property(if you are not hunting) but no where else.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

so they are almost pointless to use


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Atleast in Wyoming there is no real use for one. I have a friend who just bought one for his Sig Mosquito.22lr, for no other reason than to say he has one.

On a .22lr with subsonic ammo they will make it sound just a little louder than an air rifle, but since paper targets and tin cans can't hear anyways who cares.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

agreed lol


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Ruthless is right about suppressors being illegal to use in the aid of hunting in Wyoming, I have not seen or heard that here in ND.

Barebackjack,
You don't have to have subsonic ammo, 1080fps or slower, depending on a bunch of variables. In fact most suppressor companies tell you not to use subsonic ammo because of possible baffle strikes. The point of a suppressor is to confuse the blast point. I've seen this work on animals. If you have an animal out at longer distances, shoot and miss, the sonic crack that hits the dirt actually spooks them into coming closer, this only works if you shoot high. A sonic crack at 1000yds still sounds like a 45 going off. I've been in a few pits and you have to wear ear protection.

There are several things that a suppressor is good for, keeping the muzzle blast down, protecting your hearing, reduces recoil by adding weight to the muzzle, better precieved groups due to less flinch from lower recoil. There are lots of benifits other than an animal not hearing you.

I just don't like the fact that once you have it the Feds can enter your house without knocking to take a look at your suppressor any time of the day.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> Ruthless is right about suppressors being illegal to use in the aid of hunting in Wyoming, I have not seen or heard that here in ND.
> 
> Barebackjack,
> You don't have to have subsonic ammo, 1080fps or slower, depending on a bunch of variables.


1080 fps is subsonic. Speed of sound is 1125 fps give or take a few depending on temp.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you must have just looked that up on the internet,  I was trying to pull it out of my head, i'm a bit off. not by much though. 45fps is to bad. It varies a bit from altitude above sea level, temp, humidity, air pressure etc.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> you must have just looked that up on the internet,  I was trying to pull it out of my head, i'm a bit off. not by much though. 45fps is to bad. It varies a bit from altitude above sea level, temp, humidity, air pressure etc.
> 
> xdeano


That I did! :lol: 
You think I remember that crap?

But basically, you have to have a subsonic, or near subsonic round. Cant be blazing away at 3000+ fps, which is slow compared to our small rifle calibers.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yep, in order for it to be pretty quiet, you'll have to go subsonic. But you'd be surprised at how quiet it actually is with a suppressor with full powered ammo 3000 fps or so. It's like a 22lr going off, vs an ear splitting, head jarring crack. It's definitely nice to shoot and not have to have ear plugs that's for sure. 
xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> It's definitely nice to shoot and not have to have ear plugs that's for sure.
> xdeano


What!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i'll keep my earplugs in for plinking....


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

BBJ, 
yeah i remember back in the days you'd come to school not being able to hear anyone. :lol: 
HUH, WHAT!!!

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> BBJ,
> yeah i remember back in the days you'd come to school not being able to hear anyone. :lol:
> HUH, WHAT!!!
> 
> xdeano


Yeah, the army issued me hearing aids. And not the nice "fit in your ear nobody can see" ones either. The old school, "clamp on the back of the ear with the tube coming over and going in the ear" ones. Wish I could find them, theyd be handy when sitting a treestand on calm days. I cant hear worth a crap anymore, clinically deaf on the right side, close on the left.

Protect you ears kiddies!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i cant take the loud sound of my .223. call me what ever you want but i will always use ear protection for plinkin


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't a suppressor considered the same thing as a "silencer" if so here's the link explaining ND's law. http://www.legis.nd.gov/cencode/t621c05.pdf


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes, a suppressor is a silencer. They are given that name to be more of a politically correct name. A silencer doesn't make a firearm silent, it just suppresses the sound to a lower dB. It is basically the same aspect of putting a muffler on a car. If you just had straight pipes it's loud, put a muffler on and it's socially acceptable.

The ND 62.1-05 is the right law. It states that it is legal to own or possess a class III firearm if "that person has complied
with the National Firearms Act [26 U.S.C. 5801-5872]."

There are certain hoops that you have to jump through to get a suppressor, but it's less paperwork than buying a car.

The only down fall is that you have to wait around 3 months for all the paperwork to go through a screening process to make sure your not a criminal.

ND 62.1-05-02 gives you exemption to the rules.

Here is a little chart that I found for those of you interested in owning and/or hunting with a suppressor. 









xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano

thanks for the chart. I see Minnifornia doesn't allow it. Man am I glad I live in good 'ol ND!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dang, I can't read the yellow letters. What does it say?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

It took me a while to figure out what that yellow stuff said too.

it says, "Non-game Animals Only".

xdeano


----------

